# Guess glue up



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Take a guess what this will end up as?


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

WillemJM said:


> Take a guess what this will end up as?


a football

:laughing:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Lamps?


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Dominick said:


> Lamps?


Yep, that was too easy, going to have to start before I cut the wood next time. Can't remember when last I made a lamp.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

duncsuss said:


> a football
> 
> :laughing:


Nope, but go Packers, go!!!!


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

WillemJM said:


> Nope, but go Packers, go!!!!


Booooooo


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I hope these are hollow inside, or you have long drills.

Years ago I purchased some extra long brad point bits, up to 12in long.

They were unused until I needed to drill a deep hole in a turning. Pulled out the drills, then found they were not straight. :furious:

They were inexpensive at the time, now I know why. 

I had to go to my local flea market and get some old US steel bits which were long enough - and straight.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

well well i thought they were very large coffee mugs:yes::yes:


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Dave Paine said:


> I hope these are hollow inside, or you have long drills.
> 
> Years ago I purchased some extra long brad point bits, up to 12in long.
> 
> ...


They sure are hollow inside, staves cut with compound miter angles and segments, with a solid base and solid top. I'll be drilling a hole in the top for the hardware, once turned.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Is there a prise or something? What makes it worth my while to guess?

George


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm doing a lamp demo at the Tennessee Symposium in a few weeks. Drilling holes will be one of the main topics I will cover. I typically do it one of 3 ways. Well 4 if you count making the vessel hollow from the start like you did. 
I have a lamp auger so I will often use that. Even with that it's unlikely the hole will go dead center through the piece so I drill from both ends and the bit cleans up the middle no more than it will be off center at that point. 
If you don't have one of those drill a hole dead center in both ends using your drill press as deep as the shorter bits will go. Then I use a long bit in a hand drill and drill from each end toward the middle. This usually works fine.
Last but not least is to start with 2 pieces of wood. Route or saw a groove down the middle of each one and the glue the wood together giving you a square or round hole depending on what tool you used.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

john lucas said:


> I'm doing a lamp demo at the Tennessee Symposium in a few weeks. Drilling holes will be one of the main topics I will cover. I typically do it one of 3 ways. Well 4 if you count making the vessel hollow from the start like you did.
> I have a lamp auger so I will often use that. Even with that it's unlikely the hole will go dead center through the piece so I drill from both ends and the bit cleans up the middle no more than it will be off center at that point.
> If you don't have one of those drill a hole dead center in both ends using your drill press as deep as the shorter bits will go. Then I use a long bit in a hand drill and drill from each end toward the middle. This usually works fine.
> Last but not least is to start with 2 pieces of wood. Route or saw a groove down the middle of each one and the glue the wood together giving you a square or round hole depending on what tool you used.


John I did a chandelier lamp a long, long time ago that way. These are easy though, as the only two solid pieces are the base and the top. I will drill a small hole in the segment ring, just above the base and the top will get a 1" hole with a drilled tenon glued in to accept the lamp hardware. The wire is threaded through before gluing the tenon.


----------



## TCWood (Aug 27, 2010)

Those are going to look fantastic. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

Those look good to me! I've been making my first real segmented lamps this past week. I made 2 matching lamps. I just have to turn the 2nd tomorrow. I'll post pictures them. 
I'm looking forward to seeing how these look after your done. I could find many good pictures on google of turned lamps so I like seeing others ideas.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

they are indeed very purty what kinds of wood are you using


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

*Help needed*

Not 100% sure if I'm pleased with the form?

Have another 1/2" or so that I can play with in the radius and can still do a lot more on the base and the top.

Mmmm, input needed please, before this goes off the lathe. Will get it done afternoon today.

Weird how the Maple and Cherry growth rings almost look the same.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*the bottom*

The bottom looks a bit chucky. I'd put a relief on the bottom to elevate it off the table, and make it look lighter. The large radius is not helping either. Not very delicate or refined looking...just my opinion of course.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> The bottom looks a bit chucky. I'd put a relief on the bottom to elevate it off the table, and make it look lighter. The large radius is not helping either. Not very delicate or refined looking...just my opinion of course.


LOL, got exactly the same feedback from wifey a minute ago. You folks been talking? :laughing:


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

This is your opportunity to try making feet on the bottom rim of the form ... :thumbsup:


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

*Done*

Nice when a plan comes together, lamps are done.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Wow!!! Done already? Looks great.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

yea those turned out really nice :thumbsup:


----------

